# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  CHG y SEPRONA detectan la manipulación de caudalímetros en el Alto Guadiana

## F. Lázaro

https://www.iagua.es/noticias/confed...n-manipulacion




> 10/05/2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En diversas actuaciones conjuntas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) y del Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza de la Guardia Civil de la Guardia Civil (SEPRONA) se ha podido constatar la manipulación, mediante la instalación de un imán, de contadores volumétricos instalados en captaciones de aguas subterráneas en el Alto Guadiana.
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (17-may-2019),Jonasino (23-may-2019),perdiguera (15-may-2019)

----------

